# Psi Looking Handsome - He's Getting So Big!



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Here's Psi in Joe's guitar case hehe. I can't believe how big he looks! He is about 7.5 months now.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a awesome picture. It looks professional done!


----------



## SpoiledPryncess (Oct 16, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Here's Psi in Joe's guitar case hehe. I can't believe how big he looks! He is about 7.5 months now.


What a beautiful cat and a beautiful picture...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Kitty is very pretty, nice picture tho. My cats are about a year and some months old and they are getting poochy bellies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He really is getting big-and handsome! How they love red velvet!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

What a sexy shot! He should be selling cognac!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I am in love with him. I like to load up his picture while I'm at school hehehehe. Tuesdays and Thursdays suck because we have to leave them alone for 10 hours! Awww, I can't wait to get home...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

wow, what a nice looking cat 8)


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Beautiful picture and beautiful cat. 

How do you get such a good shot of his eyes? Unless Barnaby is looking away from the camera, the flash always washes out his big eyes. If I turn all the lights on in the room and disable the flash, the picture comes out too dark. Maybe I need photography lessons... :wink:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Bright light, no flash. He was sitting right under the lamp, that's why it looks kind of yellow. I love his eyes, he has "Green Bay Packer" eyes, hehehe - yellow and green.

I'm sure he'd love to hear all your nice comments guys, but I'm not gonna tell him - it'll just enlarge his ego!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

HUH? After you call this angelic kittycat a monster, a demon kitty, a brat, etc., etc, when he was just an innocent little kitten--destroying your house, as a kitten is supposed to do? Poor baby probably has no ego at all! (Ok, Psi, where's the five dollars you promised me if I posted this?)

Just kidding, Tanyuh! Of course he was a evil monster.......( :roll: )


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can see how Psi lives in luxury there, Tanyuh 8) 
As for the pictures, when the flush is not on, it is best to have a light behind the person that is taking the picture. 
I find it very hard to make Frosty lay still like Psi ...he has got nuclear energy inside of him...he'll go on and on won't stay still but when will I have already put the camera up. The funniest thing he does is sitting down like human's do. When we first saw him doing that, leaning against a pillow, Andrew said "Look at him, he thinks he's people  "


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

> Ok, Psi, where's the five dollars you promised me if I posted this?


HAHAHA!!!

Ya I'm surprised the little rascal stayed still for so long. He was just chillin'. He really has calmed down since his neutering but he gets ganki every night still. I love that sound that their feet make when they are tearing across the carpeted floor. It has got to be one of the best sounds ever, next to their purr of course.


----------

